# I am a happy girl, first practice shot with my NEW DSLR



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok well today I finally got my new camera as you can see :greenpbl:







IMG_1158 by blackrose1981, on Flickr


A bit overwhelming compared to what I have used before. But here are some of my first practice shots. I'm sure they're not that good. I did read over the manual. But it's still alot to learn. I'm not sure where to start with it  . 

#1




DSC_0038 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

#2



DSC_0029 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

#3



DSC_0019 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

I am getting a book online. Any starting point or advice, videos, resources will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ld3davis (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

Here, kitty kitty kitty!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats blackrose!!!!


----------



## Desi (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 8, 2012)

Woot! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## TamiAz (Feb 8, 2012)

Wooohooo...Have fun!!


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats! You will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2012)

congratulations..... now comes the fun / hard part!


----------



## mishele (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you take those in raw or jpeg?
congrats.

Time to start shooting raw


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations.  Opening the big boxes is fun, isn't it 

Start with what you already know.  That camera will do everything your bridge would do and several dozen more things.  That's your starting point.  Add new things as you learn them.

BTW, the first shots aren't bad.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 8, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Ok well today I finally got my new camera as you can see :greenpbl:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68569598@N06/6844115065/
> IMG_1158 by blackrose1981, on Flickr
> ...



Check out clickitupanotch.com 

She has some great posts about starting to shoot in manual mode. She explains it pretty well...


----------



## naptime (Feb 8, 2012)

yay. Finally!   Soooo happy for you!

we can't blame the camera now. Lol


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I'll check that right out Megan!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

naptime said:


> yay. Finally!   Soooo happy for you!we can't blame the camera now. Lol


I know! Haha! Talk about added pressure lol!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 8, 2012)

just take some time and learn where everything is. the more familiar you are with it the easier it will be to adjust things.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually did shoot these in manual, just winging it lol!


----------



## naptime (Feb 8, 2012)

I slept with mine last night. Really.

I was laying in bed. Reading the manual and going through the camera at the same time.

woke up this morning still clutching both. :lmao:


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

naptime said:


> I slept with mine last night. Really.I was laying in bed. Reading the manual and going through the camera at the same time.woke up this morning still clutching both. :lmao:


Hahaha! Its tempting isn't it!!!! At least your a little ahead of  the game, more so then me. You've been working with film.


----------



## One2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh wow. Congratulations that is great. I know what you mean by it being overwhelming. I just wish I had more time to practice.


----------



## vtf (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## nickzou (Feb 8, 2012)

What were you shooting before?


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

nickzou said:


> What were you shooting before?


Nikon coolpix L120. Basically a P&S disguised as a bridge.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 8, 2012)

Those are jpegs.
*
RAW!

Gipson, say something.
She never listens to me.
*


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Those are jpegs.*RAW!Gipson, say something.She never listens to me.*


I'll shoot raw next time!!! Hahaha! I only had the camera for 5 minutes give me a break lol!!!! At least I took it off of Auto


----------



## cmerc4 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the same camera and have found it awesome as a first dslr! The "?" button along with the manual helped me A LOT during my first few weeks with it, and I find it really easy to change settings quickly now. It's probably time for mr to read my manual again now since I've had the camera almost a year, and have a bit of a clue how to use it lol. Enjoy!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

cmerc4 said:


> I have the same camera and have found it awesome as a first dslr! The "?" button along with the manual helped me A LOT during my first few weeks with it, and I find it really easy to change settings quickly now. It's probably time for mr to read my manual again now since I've had the camera almost a year, and have a bit of a clue how to use it lol. Enjoy!



Yes I just read through the manual again. It doesn't seem as hard. At the moment it seems more like a lot of info to fit in rather then being super complicated. Can't wait until my first day of really shooting with it.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

SCraig said:


> BTW, the first shots aren't bad.



Thank you!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay!! What you need to do is take like 100 self portraits and post them all here! 

Congrats and welcome to DSLR world!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats with the onboard flash


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, ya gots yessef a fancy-dancy camera.

Now what's next in the wish list?

(Warning....NAS will set in soon!)


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Whats with the onboard flash



Again I had just opened the camera  Was just shooting to see what it could do. The above were simply test shots. I've really read through the manual twice now. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try a real hand at really taking pictures tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Those are jpegs.*RAW!Gipson, say something.She never listens to me.*
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen!! If you are shooting in the raw... I want to see it!!            ROTFLMAO!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

A definite major difference in image quality between the P&S and a DSLR.

Despite having an on board flash and having just opened my DSLR and knowing nothing about it really, I see a big difference in the image quality between the photos above and these http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/271599-if-cuteness-coud-kill.html


----------



## Raian-san (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay..you have over 1k posts already without a camera? Nice! I don't even think I have that much.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> Yay..you have over 1k posts already without a camera? Nice! I don't even think I have that much.



I had a camera, just a P&S  I just upgraded today!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!! If you are shooting in the raw... I want to see it!!            ROTFLMAO!



Wait.......... what?

Shooting in raw or shooting in THE raw?


----------



## paigew (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats Angel!


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 8, 2012)

Woooo congrats! The 3100 is a great camera too!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with the onboard flash
> ...



I think im gonna become part of the mentor program here on TPF.
If I'm good enough to get kicked out of beginners, the very least I can do is create several monsters who can post images in here.

There's more than one way to skin a cat.
lol


----------



## Raian-san (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes kick Lightspeed out of beginner forum


----------



## Archer (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> Yes kick Lightspeed out of beginner forum



That already pretty much happened.
So now I'm on a quest to create 10 me's.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> That already pretty much happened.
> So now I'm on a quest to create 10 me's.



Me - me - me - since I just scored a sick macro lens from your man Gipson! 

Sorry LightSpeed you are no longer my favorite! Gipson is the man!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are the requirements for my mentor program.

Must have DSLR. Must be good looking. Must be female.
Must be willing to take critisism and come right back and floor people.
lol
Must be willing to tell people how good looking you are.
Must take mirror breaks.
Must be like me in every conceivable way.
Must become me.
hahahaha


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The perfect candidate. YOU'RE HIRED


----------



## MTVision (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> 
> Must have DSLR. Must be good looking. Must be female.
> Must be willing to take critisism and come right back and floor people.
> ...



And to be honest - I do take mirror breaks. I always have. I have 100's pictures from when I was just a baby - sitting in front of the mirror just staring at myself. 

LOL


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Almost forgot.
Must submit pic so I can see what I'm dealing with.

lol

edit - I never turn down bikini pics.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Almost forgot.
> Must submit pic so I can see what I'm dealing with.
> 
> lol



Baby or adult??


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adult.
Waiting.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Bossy said:
> ...



<- Volunteering to be a LightSpeed minion...

Just saying!


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> 
> Must have DSLR. Must be good looking. *Must be female.*
> Must be willing to take critisism and come right back and floor people.
> ...



Among a few other things on that list, I'm flat out of luck haha! 

But if you ever wanted someone to be a minion, I'm game.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Adult.
> Waiting.



LOL! I'm on my phone so I can't post any pics. I have posted in that girls of TPF thread back when I joined. I'm sure you'll enjoy that thread - lots of sexy ladies.....


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

togalive said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...




Hired!
Send resume please.

Sincerely,
Your Mentor.
LightSpeed.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link me to yours.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 9, 2012)

The best way to learn any artform is through emulation--find some photos you really love and try to recreate them.


----------



## Nette (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats nice one!


----------



## naptime (Feb 9, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> The best way to learn any artform is through emulation--find some photos you really love and try to recreate them.



I would never be able to post them on THIS board for c&c though !


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2012)

New camera goodness!
Good luck with the new camera 


As for this Cult of Lightspeed - eh I'd rather join the Foamy Squirrel Cult - but if you're going to go all cult like Groups - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum you can always use the groups


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hit up Lynda.com, there are a couple videos dedicated to the D3100. Should be able to search around and find a week, or few day trial membership, or just pony up a months dues and take advantage of the hundreds of videos they have.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the hot chick in the first photo 
Congrats!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> .........Must be like me in every _conceivable _way........



Freud would have a field day with this statement.


----------



## melsphoto (Feb 9, 2012)

congrats! I just buy a canon eos 7D and eos t3i


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> New camera goodness!
> Good luck with the new camera
> 
> 
> As for this Cult of Lightspeed - eh I'd rather join the Foamy Squirrel Cult - but if you're going to go all cult like Groups - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum you can always use the groups





Just throw my name in there for the mentors list.
If I'm good enough to be ousted from posting images in the beginners forum, I'm damn well good enough to teach someone else how.
And THAT is my resume.
If anyone disagrees with that, well then, I should be UN- OUSTED.
As to cults? Most of us know where the cult is here at the photo forum, and it AINT the LightSpeed cult.
hahahaha


----------



## Mo. (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay, we have the same camera.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> New camera goodness!
> Good luck with the new camera
> 
> 
> As for this Cult of Lightspeed - eh I'd rather join the Foamy Squirrel Cult - but if you're going to go all cult like Groups - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum you can always use the groups



Great Idea.
That is why I just created " The LightSpeed Beginners forum" Group.
LMAO
Found here. The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2012)

I leave for nine days, and come back, and you have a d-slr??? What??

Awesome! Enjoy the new Nikon.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2012)

I swear I opened a thread on Angel getting her new toy... how the heck did we go from such a joyous occasion to a unrelated Light show?...


----------



## ahcigar1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a bad start.  A tip though for your pop up on camera flash for a cheap diffuser to help those shadows is to take a white styrafome cup or a coffee filter and put over your flash.  Vwala instant diffuser and costs nothing.  Happy shooting.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > Yes kick Lightspeed out of beginner forum
> ...


I'd be HAPPY to be a "mini-you," LightSpeed! Well...a female version, anyway. 
You shoot a lot of the same things I want to do, only yours are Light Years better.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> 
> Must have DSLR. *Must be good looking*. Must be female.
> Must be willing to take critisism and come right back and floor people.
> ...



Oops...I'm out. :lmao:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats!

Now start saving for a 50mm f1.8 and a flash now.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Awesome. Congrats!
> 
> Now start saving for a 50mm f1.8 and a flash now.



And your 10-24.

And your 70-300.

And your fisheye.

And your macro.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Light training a girl to be the female version of himself is a quest, but not for photography. As highly as he thinks of himself, probably the ultimate fantasy to sleep with the female version of himself. This is his way of finding her!! Just kidding!!!!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Join the LightSpeed movement.


----------



## naptime (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> 
> *Must have DSLR*. *Must be good looking.* Must be female.
> Must be willing to take critisism and come right back and floor people.
> ...







17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr



*did i make the cut?*


----------



## naptime (Feb 9, 2012)

hmmmm sisters?


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

naptime said:


> hmmmm sisters?


Holy Sh*t!!!! You're right!!!


----------



## punch (Feb 9, 2012)

yaaay!  i'm so happy for you.


----------



## MWC2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats~  You're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

naptime said:


> 17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *did i make the cut?*



I would not be completely opposed to you never posting this photo again


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

naptime said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> ...



*
OH MY GOD!*
No no wait......Internet............OMG!
I hope I never have to critique this photo.
Who is that?

But yes Jay, in your case I'll make an exception.
You make the cut.
You're hired.


----------



## shortpants (Feb 9, 2012)

Have fun with the new gear! 

naptime you are killing me


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

naptime said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the requirements for my mentor program.
> ...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Join the LightSpeed movement.




Interesting anecdote for those who don't know... 

James Montgomery Flagg actually painted his own face (that he aged a bit) as the character of Uncle Sam... Solely to avoid hiring a model.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 9, 2012)

naptime said:


> I slept with mine last night. Really. :lmao:



I'm not sure your lens fits the mount :lmao:


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Interesting anecdote for those who don't know...
> 
> James Montgomery Flagg actually painted his own face (that he aged a  bit) as the character of Uncle Sam... Solely to avoid hiring a  model.



That is precisely why I used his picture ( fair use). So I could avoid hiring a model.
lol


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well.... Jay..... I hate to say it, but judging by the reactions.... I think your dreams of being a desirable drag queen beauty pageant winner just flew out the window. 

Sorry buddy.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 9, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Well.... Jay..... I hate to say it, but judging by the reactions.... I think your dreams of being a desirable drag queen beauty pageant winner just flew out the window.
> 
> Sorry buddy.



No way Angel!

He's one sexy biatch!!

LOL!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 9, 2012)

Aw snap! Congrats on the camera purchase.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, it's been a whole day. I'm waiting for a thread of pics from your first walk with your new gear.  (foot tap)


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 9, 2012)

Angel, congrats on the new D3100, and welcome to the world of DSLR's.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Okay, it's been a whole day. I'm waiting for a thread of pics from your first walk with your new gear. (foot tap)



I know right! That will be tomorrow! I so wanted to really break it in today, but between taking the car into the shop and a mountain of laundry I've been putting off, I really couldn't and it really really sucked. I've been reading online about some basics with DSLRs today so hopefully I won't be 100% lost  . 

Tomorrow, I'm thinking my backyard and a practice photoshoot with my dogs  .


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> ........Tomorrow, I'm thinking my backyard and a practice photoshoot with my dogs  .



Ooooh!  Ambition... I like that!

Breaking in new gear with subjects that want to put doggy spit and doggy snot all over it.


Remember.... nothing in the universe is friendlier than a wet dog.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make me proud, darling!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it! Probably going WTF???? What is that thing in the mirror?   lol!

EDIT: Ooopps Megan.. I mistakenly posted this thinking it was something LS had said! I apologize... as I would never say that about you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> [
> If I'm good enough to be ousted from posting images in the beginners forum, I'm damn well good enough to teach someone else how.



Let see.. new art form! All subjects looking the wrong way, "laying eggs" or with weird googly eyes from ring flash! It will probably be a great commercial success!! (with all of the unedumacated Art Lovers out there .. yes.. referencing Mishele's ART EDUCATION thread! A MUST read!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oops...I'm out. :lmao:



No, you aren't!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn.. I missed the party... sounds like at least a few of you had been drinking, or forgot to take your meds! (I need meds now.. after seeing Jay's female side again.... yyyyyyyeeeesshhhh! )


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

I emptied my bag - will be stopping to send it out on my way to work tomorrow! =)


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> I emptied my bag - will be stopping to send it out on my way to work tomorrow! =)


You are awesome thank you!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Damn.. I missed the party... sounds like at least a few of you had been drinking, or forgot to take your meds! (I need meds now.. after seeing Jay's female side again.... yyyyyyyeeeesshhhh! )


Playing catch up huh?And we discovered Jay is my long lost sister!!!! Now the question stands, who's the hot sister?


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

I see Gipson finally made his way in here.
Gipson, Megan has been in love with me ever since I got my printer, and I have been in love with Megan ever since I saw her Bikini pic.
DO NOT INTERFERE.


----------



## naptime (Feb 9, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> I emptied my bag - will be stopping to send it out on my way to work tomorrow! =)



at first i thought this was code for "i puked when i saw jay in drag"


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 9, 2012)

Hahahahaha no, just have an extra camera bag for Angel. =)


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 9, 2012)

those are great start...keep shooting...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Hahahahaha no, just have an extra camera bag for Angel. =)



That is really nice of you, Sammie Lou!  :hug::


----------



## nmoody (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread sure exploded =) Grats on the D3100 hope you love it just as much as I love mine. Cant wait to see what you produce with it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2012)

nmoody said:


> This thread sure exploded =) Grats on the D3100 hope you love it just as much as I love mine. Cant wait to see what you produce with it.



All of Angel's threads explode... kind of like a Claymore filled with Drama!  LOL!  But we love her anyway! :hug::


----------



## nmoody (Feb 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> nmoody said:
> 
> 
> > This thread sure exploded =) Grats on the D3100 hope you love it just as much as I love mine. Cant wait to see what you produce with it.
> ...



Haha so true, I guess you could take my statement that way also  =)


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> nmoody said:
> 
> 
> > This thread sure exploded =) Grats on the D3100 hope you love it just as much as I love mine. Cant wait to see what you produce with it.
> ...



At least this hasn't resulted in a flame ware. I bet I could post up a simple thread with kitten photos and it would..... Oh wait... Nevermind


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 9, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Hahahahaha no, just have an extra camera bag for Angel. =)




Ahh yes...............another blossoming friendship.
Brings a tear to my eye.


----------

